# Salami XIII



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

After several months this rearranged and expanded version of a quintet I wrote in 2011 is finally ready to go!

This new version has been rearranged and is now more brass heavy, consisting of tuba, trombone, French horn, cimbasso and clarinet. I have also employed a wide range of articulations and timbral effects in order to better show off this unusual but highly functional quintet. Particularly new in this version is the microsectional structure, which alternates between smaller groups and solos and five part tuttis. The chronological leap is quite noticeable even if you haven't heard the original, but I think it is that time apart that really makes this version work so much better than its predecessor.

Although it is not composed in a style resembling that of Elliott Carter, his use of designated subgroups and subsections certainly bear an influence on the overall structure:

0:00 - 1:09: Introduction
1:10 - 4:10: 1st Tutti
4:11 - 5:17: Duo I for Cimbasso and Clarinet
5:18 - 5:52: 2nd Tutti
5:53 - 6:58: Solo I for Tuba / Duo II for Tuba and Trombone
6:58 - 7:29: 3rd Tutti
7:30 - 8:19: Solo II for French Horn / Transition (horn/trombone/cimbasso/tuba)
8:21 - 9:00: Conclusion

My friend Steve once again supplied assistance as producer. Given the nature of his mix on this particular release I would advise listening to it a couple of times, it's unusual but I think it works really well once you're used to it. Also, I would advise not approaching this piece as though it were written in the western tradition, I have explained before but I shall say again that *I am not a composer of academic or "classical" music*.

Download via Mediafire

Stream via Souncloud


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Great piece, Crud. I really liked the Introduction and the first Tutti, and also the contrast between them at the beginning of the Tutti. Well, I liked the others too. The conclusion was effective for the shape.
I think you should complement this with other two movements at the extremes, fast and short movements, with this piece being the slow, but central movement of the full, multimovement, piece.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Reminds me a bit of the yellow shark and hear a style influence here, like the vinyl effect, very nice piece....


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I got very excited when I saw that you had started another thread in this section. I'm really enjoying this (and its production). It's amazing what you can get out of your sound (i.e. MIDI). Well done! I'm going to give it many more listens. Would it be too much to ask for a score? I'm very interested


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for listening, everyone!

@aleazk: Glad you liked it! I see this as a self contained piece so I won't be adding any movements to it, but I will definitely be exploring this instrumentation further in other pieces yet to come.

@Eddie: Ah yes! There's definitely some Zappa in everything I do, but I'm not so sure I hear a Yellow Shark aspect to this piece.

@Ooga: Haha, that's some serious praise! Thank you! MIDI is much more versatile than many people think, it's also very accurate and used in the right way can produce "realistic" results when emulating acoustic instruments. As for a score, I can't read music notation, all of my compositions on the computer use piano roll notation coupled with CC values for dynamics and so on. If someone wanted to make scores of my work I would be happy to supply them with the necessary files but it isn't important to me personally, so unless someone actively approaches me to do it there won't be any scores. Sorry.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, I think that the piece works well alone. But it would sound really great in the context I mentioned, I think. Anyway, it is up to you. If you do other pieces with the same instrumentation and with a more live character, play the pieces togheter to see what happens.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

If you're interested in a score for this piece, I worked on arranging the piece for a quintet of above instruments.

The sheet music is available here, *but keep in mind that the mediafire .pdf browser viewer screws with musical notation, so download the file to view it*

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?ah2m01hhzbncpzc


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Since no one has noticed, I'll bump this, ooga's performing version deserves exposure.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You think so- just had a look, gets very interesting ie the notation the further pages you flick thru.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

This is one of those pieces where I can recognize the expertise, precision and effort that went into making it, but I feel like I need program notes or something in order to understand what's going on. Crudblud, you obviously have crazy skills. Your piece confuses me. Maybe I need to go listen to more Zappa and Carter, they're not on my usual rotation...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

hreichgott said:


> This is one of those pieces where I can recognize the expertise, precision and effort that went into making it, but I feel like I need program notes or something in order to understand what's going on. Crudblud, you obviously have crazy skills. Your piece confuses me. Maybe I need to go listen to more Zappa and Carter, they're not on my usual rotation...


Wow, thank you! I don't know if I have crazy skills, certainly nowhere near as crazy as those of Carter or Zappa, but you're very kind to say so. Also, I'm curious, what is it about the piece that confuses you?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Good stuff. Should send the demo in to http://experimedia.net/

Though i must admit, I'm a bit tired of that vinyl distort simulation. Starting to get a bit overused - but it does fit the track nicely though.


----------

